# Getting Started in Driving. HELP



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

IMO it looks very rickety and I would strongly warn against getting a cart with no back to the seat. All it takes is one little spook and you'll be flat on your back with a runaway horse. I can't tell you if your mare will fit in it because I dont know how wide she or the wagon is. I wouldnt consider it to be road safe at all, and definitely not green horse safe, but I'm not an expert. I'd keep looking but wait until churumbque, taffy, or one of the other experts take a look.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Hi it looks like a big project. I was going to say deffinatly no. I don't trust the ad. It is not even close to a cabriolet and I think it is over priced. The wood looks dry in spots and in the last photo the fellow looks cracked on the wheel.

It is also a one person cart, you can cram another person on the cart but it is not comfy, Also what endiku said about no back, while it might be ok for one no back with 2 ppl in that tiny seat you could be dumped for sure.

I am thinling of selling the exact same cart and was thinking of asking $400.
This is mine, so I know about the size of the seat.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Taffy, you are breaking my heart. I would need it dismantled and shipped. The older Viceroy would wind up costing me close to $1200 and it's not really what I want. The two wheeler would be better.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Would something like this be more suitable? its a little closer to me than you are taffy, lol. i understand that i want something stable, that wont be a hazard when she spooks, yes? and something relatively road safe.... so much to learn.....

cart and wagon


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

or this...
Old Buggy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The first cart I would buy before the other two.
The second and third carts are too small for a 16 hand horse. You are never going to get by with wire wheels for a horse as big as yours.

The first cart has possibilities, It has an unusual spring configuration, it looks like the spring is under the cross bar. I have never seen that before.
But the cart looks like it has been kept outside in the weather and you do not want that.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i do have the help of two separate wood workers (my grandad and a business partner) and a friend who does minor welding, would that help getting the first cart into better shape? maybe we could weld a back on to it and i could repaint and re upholster and get my woody buddies to fix up and tell me what i need to do?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Okay if you have someone that knows wood go with you.
Remember thet the wheels are the most expensive part of that cart. They are very hard to repair, most times it is more costeffective to replace the wheels.
You usually must replace the wheels and axel at the same time. Those wheels will run you around $400+ to replace if they are rotten.

If the paint is just stripped not peeling from the weather it is a possibility.

Again the most important is the wheels.
Lift up the cart on one side and spin the wheels, they should spin freely several times around. My meadowbrook spins about 5-6 times. When you spin they should not wobble to much, half inch is okay but no more. The wheels should be round with no flat spots. The wheels should be beveled, not straight up and down, this helps with concushion. Check to make sure the spokes are not loose where they go into the fellows. Make sure the fellows are not rotten just inside the iron rim. Shake the wheels and see how loose they are where they attach to the axel, some play is ok, you can fix with washers but not alot.

Get Whitmer Coach shop catalog 717 656 3411


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

so much to learn!!!!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Have you ever driven before? I would not try to teach yourself, even with a horse who knows it all. The rigging is very complicated and it is too easy to get in an accident. At the VERY least, get an EXPERIENCED driver out to help. Learn all the rigging, what it all does, know every piece.

Teaching yourself to ride, you may hurt the horses back with a bad saddle fit, you may fall off and get hurt. Teaching yourself to drive, you can snap a shaft on something, impale the horse, and get very hurt in the process. Not to mention you have nothing but reins to signal the horse.

Driving is great fun, I was taught by a lady who used to run Standardbreds, and we taught a little Arab. We did little obstacle courses, it was a blast. But I never would have hooked a horse to cart without her showing me every step of the way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i've got someone who is going to come out once a month (they live an hr away) to give me lessons once annie is better. I'm going to be taking the time she has off to learn the cart and the harnessing. then when she can start at a walk again we'll be desensitizing her to it, strapping her in, letting her stand and unstrapping her. then once shes sound under saddle we'll be going once a month driving work, up and down our drive at first, then down a nice low traffic road nearby later.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

he'll be giving me a weekend crash course on driving with his hackney before we strap her in too, didnt want to leave that out.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

horse carriage

What about this one?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Better and it will give you a better ride. That's just about the price of a new one however.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The good ones out there.

I like the carts like this.

2 wheel horse cart

Horse cart with rubber wood wheels


Not this one, not big enough for your horse, weak wheels, old, too expensive.

Easy Entry Horse Cart


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i couldnt pick any of those up though, and i couldnt afford the shipping.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I know that, but I was giving you an idea of what is around. I looked on CL in your area, and there are slim pickings.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

yea... lol i've been contemplating trying to rev up my grandad into building one.... hmmmm.


----------

